# Negative Ovulation Test



## Broody

My husband and I have been trying to get pregnant for the last 4months. :spermy:
Im 26 my husbands 29 and I have Never been pregnant before. 
I have regular periods ranging from every 25-27days. 
I thought I would try clear blue ovulation tests just to make sure we were not missing the crucial ovulating days. 
I tested 10 days after the first day of my last period and every day till today which is my 15th day and I have had negative results on all days. 
I am a little worried :headspin: could there be a problem? Even though i have regular periods could I not be ovulating? 
Thanks for listening guys :friends:


----------



## babydust27

Hiya hon -
I wouldn't stress out about it too much really, i've been using OPK's for about 8 months now (and i got pregnant during that 8 months) and NEVER got a positive!

This month however i seem to have a continuous positive for weeks on end, i spoke to my doctor about it on monday and he told me that Doctors and Gyno's and most people in the medical profession despise these sticks, they're very unreliable and should in no way be used as a reliable source (his words not mine)!

If i were you i would speak to you're doctor about it, he should offer you a 21 day test which will determine whether you are, or are not ovulating and at least that will put your mind at rest if anything and rule out any probs!

Sorry i can't be more help but good luck!! xx


----------



## Broody

ahh thank you for replying!!
I think im just a bit paranoid as i have never been pregnant before and im scared my bits dont work :sadangel: 
Think your right, i might just take a trip to the gp's just for piece of mind if nothing else..
Its just frustrating coz im a healthy 26 year old, thought ild fall pregnant instantly :nope:


----------



## Broody

Also, if you dont mind me asking babydust, did you stick to the 14 days prior to your next period rule? and were you charting temperatures etc? x


----------



## Hilarychad

It looks like I am in the same boat. I have been using OPKs for the last two months. Last month I thought I started after ovulation, but this month... nothing. Completely freaked out. I am going to keep using them for the rest of this cycle then I am calling my doctor and setting up an appt. I am already 35! The only thing that is keeping me from calling the doc right now is that I have heard of lots of people getting negatives even though they are ovulating. :hugs: Keep your head up!


----------



## babydust27

Broody said:


> Also, if you dont mind me asking babydust, did you stick to the 14 days prior to your next period rule? and were you charting temperatures etc? x

Don't mind you asking at all! To be honest with you, i was testing willie nillie as my cycles were really long and i didn't temp or anything so didn't really have a clue so i was testing at all sorts of different times of the day and during the whole month!

The ONLY OPK's that have worked for me so far were the clearblue smiley face ones and the ONLY time of day they worked was using them with my second wee of the morning (sorry tmi) and before i had anything to drink, but then as i say, still not even sure these worked correctly as i had smiley faces for a week and my tempreture still didnt budge even then!!!!! That's why i went to the doc's and then he told me that he wasn't happy i was using them as they're not considered very good and just get us girls all in a tizz and 9 times out of 10 it's for no good reason!

My last positive OPK was on cd 25... yikes!


----------



## tryinfor2010

:hugs: I was also concerned with not getting a positive. I was following everything I found online which is sometimes not a good idea. I got a positive clearblue test yesterday :happydance: but I went a little earlier on the testing. It was my first positive. So maybe start a little earlier with the testing. I know it can be expensive but it's so worth it to know that you are infact ovulating. I have trouble reading all the different test so I go for the smiley face ones, lol. Some women have it down pat reading those lines but not me. Keep your chin up and lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## babydust27

I agree, i did a clearblue one the other day and got a nice smiley face then out of interest did a cheap wilkinson's one and NOTHING!! I dont get that! But yup, i do think they clearblue ones are defo worth every penny! (amazon is quite cheap)!!


----------



## Broody

:kiss: Thanks for replying ladies
I have actually been using those clearblue smiley face tests myself and got no results, just an empty circle :shrug:
I went to see my nurse this morning and was told to throw the ovulation sticks away as they are more stress & hassle than they're worth! 
And she is often inundated with TTC women saying how inaccurate the tests have been.
She informed me that regular sex twice a week is the best advice one can give:sex: im sure my husband will agree with her :wacko:
So my advice to anyone trying is:
Just have regular sex
Keep relaxed
DONT USE OVULATION STICKS
take your supplements
I hope i can follow my own advice:sad1:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MEGS

Right in the garbage mine go too!! I never get any smiley faces either w/ clear blue easy!! We are trying for our last baby #5, I have 4 girls already so I know I'm Ms. fertile Mertile! lol I don't get it????:shrug:


----------



## BABY TALES

Im 35 and ttc my 1st. I was thinking about starting to use these this cycle.Thanks so much for all your info-think im not going to bother now!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi - what time of the day are you doing the OPK tests? Its better to do them in the evening (i usually do them around 8pm) and not to drink any fluids for at least 4 hrs prior to testing. 

Also the best way to tell if you are Ov'ing is to track your temperatures - If i were you I would start that this month - from CD1 until AF arrives - once you get a temp rise that is usually an indication that you have ov'd. You need to to this every morning once you wake up (dont get out of bed or move much as this can cause a rise - have the thermometer under your pillow or something). Use the OPKs along with this method for more confirmation. 

If you are really worried go to the DR and ask for a CD21 blood test to check for progesterone - that will tell them if you've ov'd or not. 

Alot of people dont ov every month even if they have a normal cycle - thats why it can take 6months to a year to concieve (unfortunately for me its 2.5 years). 

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## mandy121

im not bothering with okps after this cycle as it is to much stress hoping for a dark line and now ive read lots places that lots dont get pos but ov and get pregnant ,, xx


----------



## shorty22

Plz some help


----------



## chocbunni01

when i used opk's they were never positive and this is my 3rd month ttc and still no positive. i am currently using bbt,and cm to try to figure it all out and bd every other day to cover it all


----------



## FayA

Hi Broody,

Just thought I would share my experience with you. This is the first month that we are ttc our first baby and I used some ovulations sticks from CD11 up until today (just cheap ones called 'One Step Ovulation' off amazon), CD14 came and passed and I thought there must be something wrong as I too have regular periods and should of ovulated around CD14/15, I continued to test though in-case it was a bit late and thankfully after experiencing the correct CM on CD18, I tested in the afternoon and it was positive! : ) nd again the next morning, so according to an ovulation calculator according to my results and findings, I ovulated yesterday/today so we are keeping hopeful and fingers crossed it will work for us. So don't give up and defo don't always stick to the 14 day rule as that hasn't worked for me and i'm 24 now and I would say I am a healthy individual and I'm currently on CD20 today! Now we just have the dreaded 2ww!! I'm so impatient! lol We also decided to just have regular sex and hope for the best as I do believe too much charting and pressure on yourself can take away the fun and joy of ttc, we were advised to have sex every other day to cover our chances and then around ovulation I've decided to do it every day for a few days just incase! lol 

I wish you all the best and luck in trying! Lets hope we get our BFP's soon!!! :D


----------



## Tessa1978uk

Hi Ladies

I'm new to the site and I too have been having neg results from ClearBlue (Smiley face version) for 3 months now.

My cycle is 25-26 days so I started testing on day 8 like it told me to and all I get is this horrid 'O'.... :cry:

The problem I have is my hubby is away from Mon-Fri so we have to be a bit more precise. He also had a Vas reversal too and his tests results have come back with 'glowing feedback' so he's now okay but the Surgeon said it could take up to a year which is this November coming for us to get pregnant.

I am going to see the Nurse at my GP's office today but I'm sure she'll just give me the usual blah they seem to give.

I'm now 33 and have no children.

I'm now VERY paranoid that the problem is ME. My cycle is very regular though and I've not had any problems before.

Has anyone been in the same position?

Any info would be great and may put my mind at rest :cry:


----------



## ellie27

With a regular 28 day cycle most folk would think you are likely to ovulate day 14 - 14 day luteal phase = 14 days before your next period. This is not that common.

I have a 26 day cycle and if I stuck to thinking I would ovulate around day 12 (14 days before my period ) then I would never have got pregnant!!

I only have a 10 day luteal phase which means I ovulate 10 days before my next period. With a 26 day cycle I ovulate on day 16/17.

Opk sticks and temps have confirmed this.


----------



## IGL

Some of this stuff is really reassuring, thanks. I never seem to get more than a nearly-as-dark-as-control OPK (I think it *might* be my +ve, though - over the week it builds up to a darkish colour and then fades back down again, and last month it coincided with my ovu pains) and tbh I'm rubbish at restricting my fluid intake for hours prior to testing. 

I think I'll use up the OPKs I already have (some ICs and some Boots), but I won't be buying any more.


----------



## Baby Face1

Hello,

I am new to this site and have recently tried a ovulation kit and have had faint lines...i am reading lots of different things about these tests??? should i keep testing or not use the tests??


----------



## Baby Face1

Hi
Im quite new to this site.

Its very reasuring to read your post as it was the first one i came across. I havent got a postive and was starting to worry but having read this and several other comments i am more relaxed.

However should i keep testing or not??



babydust27 said:


> Hiya hon -
> I wouldn't stress out about it too much really, i've been using OPK's for about 8 months now (and i got pregnant during that 8 months) and NEVER got a positive!
> 
> This month however i seem to have a continuous positive for weeks on end, i spoke to my doctor about it on monday and he told me that Doctors and Gyno's and most people in the medical profession despise these sticks, they're very unreliable and should in no way be used as a reliable source (his words not mine)!
> 
> If i were you i would speak to you're doctor about it, he should offer you a 21 day test which will determine whether you are, or are not ovulating and at least that will put your mind at rest if anything and rule out any probs!
> 
> Sorry i can't be more help but good luck!! xx


----------



## Stahanie

I got a blank circle one day then a blinking smile the next day to having a blank circle two days after. Between the 5-6 I am to be fertile and 10-12 according to the calendar I am going to ovulate. But after I read the strips from Clear Blue and LH test strip were both negative it just made me very depress. We BD yesterday but now I feel it was worthless. Honestly I don't know if I can go through this TTC journey anymore. We've been semi-trying for about 1-2 months and I read some couples been trying for 4+ months even years. I wonder how they (women) do it? to have that much courage. 

In my last marriage we were married for 2.5 years and I never got pregnant. 

Sometimes I feel as if I cannot have children and I am just fooling myself. Getting the Blank circles just adds on to it.


----------



## wantinggirl

I tried the smiley face this month i have cycles between 29 and 31 days cd 12 i tested with a cheapo got a positive then got my smiley face then to triple confirm it used the last answer opk i had they were all blaring positive! I don' t like the answer they are hard to get a positive and cb easy a 4 hr urine hold that's really hard lol luckily i was busy at work and didn't go until i got home


----------

